# Standard Editor Window Size



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I use the "Standard Editor". When I resize the compose Message window with the double-down arrows, then click Preview Post, the resulting compose Message window returns to it's small default size. Which leads me to resize the window after every preview. This issue doesn't occur with other vBulletin forums I visit. Anyone else noticed this relentless behavior?

I did search to see if this issue was covered recently, but didn't find any relevant returns.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd suspect a cookie problem. Try logging off, clearing your cookies from dbstalk, and logging back in.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Another approach to resolving the issue (if you're willing) is to use Google Chrome. It lets you resize multi-line text fields for any site and retains the size preference when the site is revisited.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

makaiguy said:


> I'd suspect a cookie problem. Try logging off, clearing your cookies from dbstalk, and logging back in.


By suggesting to clear the cookies, I take it that this behavior is not normal. That the Standard Editor should retain it's size during and between sessions?

I'll clear the DBSTalk cookies and see what happens.



Drew2k said:


> Another approach to resolving the issue (if you're willing) is to use Google Chrome. It lets you resize multi-line text fields for any site and retains the size preference when the site is revisited.


I've consider Chrome, just not all that happy with the company.

Thanks.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Attempt one:


Logged out of the forum. Forum reported, "All cookies cleared!"
Checked browser and *one* dbstalk.com cookie was there, which was deleted.
Logged back in and started this reply.
Resized the editor by clicking the double-down arrow three times.
Clicked the "Preview Post" button.
On the resulting page, the editor was back to the small default size. Saved text and canceled the reply.

Attempt two:


Logged out of the forum. Forum reported, "All cookies cleared!"
Checked browser and *two* dbstalk.com cookies were there, which were deleted.
Closed the browser and then restarted the browser.
Checked again, no dbstalk.com cookies.
Logged back in and started this reply.
Pasted text.
Resized the editor by clicking the double-down arrow three times.
Clicked the "Preview Post" button.
On the resulting page, the editor was back to the small default size. Checked cookies and there are now *seven* associated with dbstalk.com.

Attempt three:


logged out. Forum reports all cookies cleared. They weren't. Deleted *two*. Closed browser.
Started browser. Logged back in. Started this reply. Pasted text. Increased window three sizes.
Clicked the "Preview Post" button.
On the resulting page, the editor was back to the small default size. Checked cookies and again there are *seven* associated with dbstalk.com. So, it seems that seven cookies are normal. Of the seven, five are deleted when you log out of the forum. Unless I'm missing something, I do not believe it's a cookie issue.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> Another approach to resolving the issue (if you're willing) is to use Google Chrome. It lets you resize multi-line text fields for any site and retains the size preference when the site is revisited.


Interesting because I use Chrome and I resize the text boxes often and they never stick. Many of the posts that I do are very long and mush easier to read when the text box is bigger, I wish I could keep it that way.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Interesting because I use Chrome and I resize the text boxes often and they never stick. Many of the posts that I do are very long and mush easier to read when the text box is bigger, I wish I could keep it that way.


This is odd... I've done this before and it worked, because I know I had a very large reply box and it would stay that way in multiple threads. However, I just tried it and it's not working, so my guess is one of the recent Google Chrome updates changed this. Sorry gang...


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Blowgun said:


> By suggesting to clear the cookies, I take it that this behavior is not normal.


Don't know. I use the "Standard editor" too and don't see an option to change the window size at all. But since I don't see an option for window size in the UserCP, it seems likely that if there is such a setting it would be stored in a cookie.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

makaiguy said:


> Don't know. I use the "Standard editor" too and don't see an option to change the window size at all.


In the "Message" panel, in the upper-right hand corner, to the left of the editor toggle button you will find two sets of double arrows. The upper double arrow decreases the size of the editor window. The lower double arrow increases the size of the editor window.

A few minutes ago I was over at a different website that also uses the vBulletin software. I had no issues with their editor remembering the last size of the editor window. This isn't a feature of the browser so much as it's a function of the vBulletin software. The editor window size control has been around for quite awhile. When adjusted, it should remember the editor window size between each click of the "Preview Post" button. This one doesn't.



makaiguy said:


> But since I don't see an option for window size in the UserCP, it seems likely that if there is such a setting it would be stored in a cookie.


If the setting is stored in the cookie, all of the information has to make it to the cookie, and it has to be read completely back from the cookie. Unless it is a admins decision to disable it in some way, perhaps to discourage lengthy detailed posts, the data exchange is broken.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have been looking at this issue. It's obviously a bug somewhere in the software. Still looking.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, I'll be darned. I never noticed that before, and I actually administer a vBulletin board!


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> I have been looking at this issue. It's obviously a bug somewhere in the software. Still looking.


Thanks for looking into it. I hope it's not a difficult fix.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Any new information regarding the issue?


----------

